# Canadian Paramedic Training?



## phabib (Nov 29, 2008)

I just finished up EMT-B in Colorado and I'm seriously considering going to Canada for Paramedic school. For one the training is aimed at creating medical professionals who can work well independently and have the knowledge to really think on their feet. I see some schools like that here but the Canadian programs seems above and beyond what we do.

Second, I used to live in Montreal and I really want to go back. Urgances-sante seems like a sweet company to work for. Now I'm just looking up programs in the area trying to find what would be best.

Uptill now I've found a good looking program at John Abott College starting next fall. Anyone know of other programs in Montreal?


----------



## Outbac1 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a quote from a post I made a few days ago in another thread. PCP training is about 10 months and you need that before you can take your ACP, which is about 13 months as a full time course.  

  "If you are a "Basic" you are unlikly to get a job in Canada. You won't in Nova Scotia. A basic is about the same as our MFR. If you are a paramedic however you can challenge our provincial test. If you go here "http://www.gov.ns.ca/ehs/paramedics.htm" There is some information on registration here in Nova Scotia. Just above it are some "Comparison Templates". You can use these to compare your level of training and practice to what is required here. If you think your current training etc. is similar to ours you can ask your medical director to sign off on it. Then you can send it to our medical director for an evaluation. If he accepts it as being comparable then you would be registered at the appropriate level. 

Our neighbouring province of New Brunswick is currently hiring PCPs and have recently hired two from England. I know you have to register with the Paramedic Association of New Brunswick first, (www.panb.ca). Then send an application to Ambulance New Brunswick, (http://www.ambulancenb.ca/anbwebs.nsf/Home?OpenForm). Full time PCP's make about $21.00/hr."

Here are some more web sites:

http://www.paramedicacademy.ca/home.php?lang=en_EN

http://www.msop.ca/

http://www.hollandc.pe.ca/admissions/full_time_programs/primary_care_paramedic/


----------



## joshuachassie (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ontario Standards*

Hey.   The canadian ems feild is divided into three catagories. Primary care paramedic, advance care medic and critical care medic.  you would have to start in the primary care program and then upgrade from there.  It is hard to get into the programs since there are about 1500 people applying for 98 slots at a normal college.  Most of the people in my program in OCHT have already attended a pre health, kinesiology, police foundations course at a university and or college.  

It is very tough to get in and the courses range from 16 months to 2 years. Plus upon completion of the program you will have to apply for the preticular services you want and be interviewed.


----------



## phabib (Dec 13, 2008)

I actually ended up applying to Centennial College in Toronto because of their affiliation with the University of Toronto. We'll see what happens. If I don't get in I'll look into other provinces. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joshuachassie (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ocht*

You should apply to my school in stoney creek Ontario. Its 25 minutes outside toronto. 

http://www.ocht.ca/index.htm

they currently accepting applcations for our January 2009 Primary Care Paramedic Program.


Please call 905-643-8778 for more information.


----------



## phabib (Dec 13, 2008)

Well the application at ontariocolleges.ca allows for multiple applications so I may add some on. I'll call and ask if I can add more without an additional fee sice my first application was already forwarded to the college.


----------



## BEorP (Dec 14, 2008)

phabib said:


> I actually ended up applying to Centennial College in Toronto because of their affiliation with the University of Toronto. We'll see what happens. If I don't get in I'll look into other provinces. Thanks for the info.



What is it about their affiliation with U of T that made you decide on Centennial?


----------



## phabib (Dec 14, 2008)

BEorP said:


> What is it about their affiliation with U of T that made you decide on Centennial?




After finishing 4 semester getting the primary care I can transfer all the credits to U of T and complete another 2 years and get a BS in Paramedicine.


----------



## BEorP (Dec 14, 2008)

phabib said:


> After finishing 4 semester getting the primary care I can transfer all the credits to U of T and complete another 2 years and get a BS in Paramedicine.



It will probably take you a bit more than two years (depends on if you mean the typical two terms per year or if you'd be going in the summer as well).


----------

